#ubuntu-it-meeting 2012-09-11
<syncron> salve mi chiamo Luca
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2013-09-12
<WebbyIT> 21:30
<pietro98-albini> WebbyIT, davvero?
<warp10> WebbyIT: che c'hai fretta?
<WebbyIT> warp10, beh, diciamo che se non andiamo trooooooppo lunghi sono più contento :D
<warp10> WebbyIT: tranquillo, finiamo di sicuro entro l'alba
<pietro98-albini> warp10, rassicurante...
<WebbyIT> \o/ dopo la riunione del gruppo web non mi spaventa più niente
<pietro98-albini> WebbyIT, mica siamo arrivati all'alba...
<WebbyIT> pietro98-albini, ma tanto stasera non c'è molto da dire... lol
<pietro98-albini> WebbyIT, si, ma vedo che warp10 è in vena oggi...
<WebbyIT> warp10, il meeting lo faremo il 23 novembre, se mi dai un ultimo ok mando la mail
<Gwaihir> o/
<warp10> WebbyIT: hai luce verde
 * warp10 prende il manuale di meetingology
<warp10> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Thu Sep 12 19:36:30 2013 UTC.  The chair is warp10. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<warp10> #chair warp10 Gwaihir DktrKranz totopalma 
<meetingology> Current chairs: DktrKranz Gwaihir totopalma warp10
<Gwaihir> totopalma!
<warp10> Good, c'è pure il quorum se dobbiamo votare (sempre se totopalma è vivo)
<pietro98-albini> warp10, votazioni in quattro?
<totopalma> :P
<warp10> pietro98-albini: ne volevi una decina?
<Gwaihir> pietro98-albini, è quorum
<warp10> Giro di presentazioni, prego
<warp10> <-- Andrea Colangelo
<Gwaihir> ← Milo Casagrande
<xdatap1> <-- Paolo Sammicheli
<warp10> #chair warp10 Gwaihir DktrKranz totopalma xdatap1 
<meetingology> Current chairs: DktrKranz Gwaihir totopalma warp10 xdatap1
 * pietro98-albini ↭ Pietro Albini
<totopalma> → Salvatore Palma
<Dolasilla> -> Silvia Bindelli
 * WebbyIT è il giovane padawan della compagnia, Riccardo Padovani 
<Gwaihir> warp10, ti ho insegnato i codici UTF-8, mi deludi giovane padawan
<warp10> Gwaihir: me li sò scordati tutti quanti, uno per uno
 * pietro98-albini ↹ Pietro Albini
<pietro98-albini> ok, questa freccetta è più carina
<Gwaihir> warp10, disimpara ciò che hai imparato (cit.)
<warp10> Non ci si capisce una cippa in queste presentazioni, vabbè
 * DktrKranz <- Luca Falavigna
<WebbyIT> warp10, si capisce che in 10 non arriviamo al kilo
<warp10> #topic VPS presso TOP-IX
<warp10> Allora, la grande novità di oggi è che abbiamo raggiunto un accordo equo con TOP-IX, un IX piemontese che dà aiuto alle associazioni non-profit come noi
<WebbyIT> \o/
<pietro98-albini> :D
<warp10> L'accordo prevede che avremo accesso totale ad una macchina con 4 vCPU, 8 GB di RAM e 40 GB di HD, che pensiamo più che sufficienti per le nsotre necessità
<warp10> In cambio, sulla home di www e sulla home di ogni servizio che sposteremo sul VPS, metteremo un banner di TOP-IX
<warp10> e alla consegna della macchina faremo un comunicato stampa congiunto
<pietro98-albini> :/
<Dolasilla> pietro98-albini,  e pensa: hanno pure un logo orribile :P
<warp10> i nostri due uffici stampa se ne stanno già occupando, e WebbyIT e gli altri del gruppo web possono cominciare a studiare il posizionamento del banner (che ho mandato a WebbyIT stesso qualche giorno fa)
<warp10> pietro98-albini: è un logo molto brutto e con colori che stonano totalmente con la nostra home
<warp10> pietro98-albini: e dovrai anche metterlo bene in vista, mi spiace
<warp10> Sul vps sposteremo man mano un po' di cose
<pietro98-albini> warp10, non mi occupo di design io
<warp10> i primi candidati sono votantonio, il sito di test del gruppo web, il planet
<warp10> a seguire chiedi, forse anche le mailing list (BTW: xdatap1, quando è urgente spostarle?) e help
<warp10> Domande?
<WebbyIT> il forum?
<xdatap1> warp10, nessuna urgenza per spostare le mailing list
<warp10> (ah, e c'è anche debomatic in ballo, che cerca casa)
<warp10> xdatap1: ack
<warp10> WebbyIT: no, troppo frequentato, troppo grosso, troppo tutto
<WebbyIT> warp10, mi spiace per loro
<warp10> Altre domande?
<pietro98-albini> warp10, chiedi?
<warp10> pietro98-albini: se formuli una domanda più esplicita mi aiuti molto
<pietro98-albini> warp10, la configurazione su magog non fa funzionare i feed rss
<Gwaihir> pietro98-albini, cosa vuol dire " la configurazione su magog non fa funzionare i feed rss"
<Gwaihir> ?
<pietro98-albini> Gwaihir, sul server di test funzionano, in locale funzionano, su magog no
<warp10> pietro98-albini: vabbè, lo vedremo a tempo debito
<warp10> non è una sessione di debug questa
<warp10> Altre domande sul tema vps?
<Gwaihir> pietro98-albini, apri un ticket per quello, o riporta un bug, a me risulta nuova questa cosa
<pietro98-albini> Gwaihir, nuova non è
<Gwaihir> pietro98-albini, nuova lo è se non è mai stata segnalata prima
<pietro98-albini> Gwaihir, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-it-ask/+bug/1201871
<pietro98-albini> Gwaihir, luglio...
<Gwaihir> pietro98-albini, interessante
<warp10> #subtopic Debomatic
<DktrKranz> direi di trattare il problema nel punto legato al gruppo sistemisti
<warp10> DktrKranz: perfetto
<warp10> #topic Maggiore interazione del GruppoSistemisti nei portali e nei servizi della Comunità
 * warp10 passa il microfono a DktrKranz 
<xdatap1> pietro98-albini, scusate ma se aprite un bug contro ubuntu-it-ask in italiano come pensate che i sysadmin ci possano lavorare?
<xdatap1> DktrKranz, ok
<DktrKranz> il Gruppo Sistemisti è stato creato qualche mese fa per gestire i vari servizi della comunità
<DktrKranz> il problema principale è che, al momento, non c'è una vera organizzazione, nè un sistema di gestione dei problemi dei vari servizi (vedi il bug segnalato da pietro98-albini)
<DktrKranz> una soluzione ottimale sarebbe far diventare il Gruppo Sistemisti il punto di riferimento per ogni problema dei servizi
<DktrKranz> il Gruppo parlerebbe con i sysadmin di Canonical, gestirebbe i ticket, ecc...
<DktrKranz> oltre che ad amministrare le risorse che diventeranno disponibili con il nuovo server (molte più responsabilità, dato che saremo root)
<DktrKranz> per farlo, bisogna strutturarsi un pochino, avendo un numero di membri adeguato, e soprattutto presente per fornire un rapido intervento
<DktrKranz> una possibile idea è fare un check-up del gruppo, fare pulizia delle foglie secche, e reclutare nuova linfa
<DktrKranz> Domande? Suggerimenti?
<warp10> DktrKranz: +1 su tutto, con l'aggiunto di una maggiore integrazione col resto della comunità, in modo che tutti sappiano che in caso di casini devono rivolgersi a loro, e loro risolvono
<pietro98-albini> DktrKranz, appena al meeting qualcuno mi firma la gpg mi compro una fabbrica di camomilla e poi sono a disposizione :)
<WebbyIT> DktrKranz, +1, con il nuovo server la ritengo una cosa importate  :)
<warp10> Ah, tra l'altro
<warp10> una cosa importante sul nuovo server
<Dolasilla> DktrKranz, +1issimo
<pietro98-albini> DktrKranz, +1
<xdatap1> ragazzi, vota soltanto il consiglio
<warp10> siccome è una macchina su cui avremo privilegi assoluti, non è neanche nostra e non vogliamo fare disastri, gli account su quella macchina sarà assegnati col contagocce
<Dolasilla> era un "cosa ne pensiamo"
<xdatap1> si, ma era per il consiglio :P
<WebbyIT> sorry, allora diciamo che appoggio fortemente la cosa :D
<warp10> orientativamente solo ai membri del gruppo sistemisti, al quale come sapete non ci si candida, bensì si viene chiamati appositamente
<warp10> quindi, a maggior ragione, l'interazione col gruppo sistemisti sarà anche resa de-facto obbligatoria vista che saranno loro ad avere accesso lì
<Gwaihir> warp10, va benissimo, solo il gruppo sistemisti se lo snelliamo, avrà qualche problema di personale mi sa
<warp10> Gwaihir: però bisogna anche capire chi è dentro perchè fa e chi perchè non si sa
<DktrKranz> il gruppo è un po'... smorto, quindi bisognerà fare un elenco di candidati, specialmente dato che andremo a gestire servizi molto diversi, che richiedono competenze specifiche
<xdatap1> Personalmente sono d'accordo con DktrKranz, occorre mettere ordine con la gestione dei servizi. Negli ultimi malfunzionamenti c'era un po' di confusione
<Gwaihir> confusione e panico non necessari
<WebbyIT> xdatap1, togli pure il po', abbiamo fatto un macello. Dal punto di vista del gruppo Web ci siamo messi d'accordo su come agire nel futuro
<warp10> DktrKranz: comunque una riunione ad-hoc del gruppo a breve mi pare obbligatoria, consideriamo che tempo due o tre settimane abbiamo la macchina in garage
<xdatap1> il fatto è che se è un problema sistemistico non se ne deve occupare il gruppo web
<DktrKranz> Esatto, non per sminuire il lavoro di nessuno, ma avere uno o due persone che i sysadmin di canonical conoscono e con cui diventa naturale parlare, potrebbe garantire tempi più rapidi che non una persona diversa ogni volta
<xdatap1> il gruppo web si occupa dei contenuti
<WebbyIT> xdatap1, si appunto, la scaletta che ci siamo dati è (a) contattare il gruppo sistemisti (b) rimanere a disposizione
<WebbyIT> suggerita gentilmente da warp10 
<warp10> Altre domande?
<warp10> #subtopic Debomatic
<warp10> DktrKranz: prego
<DktrKranz> Debomatic è un servizio atipico
<DktrKranz> per chi non lo conoscesse, è un tool per la compilazione di pacchetti Debian
<DktrKranz> attualmente abbiamo quattro server, gentilmente rubati^W offerti dalla provincia di treviso
<DktrKranz> il problema è che questo servizio non è garantito, e possono chiederci di spegnerlo da un minuto all'altro
<DktrKranz> con pochissimo preavviso, dato che non paghiamo un centesimo da quasi cinque anni
<Gwaihir> DktrKranz, l'impatto di Debomatic, qual è? Risorse usate, banda, CPU...
<DktrKranz> il problema è che queste macchine sono dei colossi, il VPS che ci danno a disposizione è già scarsino in confronto
<DktrKranz> 40 giga di disco, otto processori, 16 giga di RAM, cose così
<DktrKranz> il tutto con una doppia fibra come banda (2 Megabyte, non megabit)
<DktrKranz> insomma, una cosa davvero potente, a pari con i buildd di Canonical/Debian
<DktrKranz> infatti è una risorsa importante per il gruppo svilupp
<DktrKranz> purtroppo non vedo i presupposti per poter continuare a fornire il servizio, se non attraverso un server separato, a pagamento
<warp10> DktrKranz: le due macchine per BSD quanto erano effettivamente utilizzate?
<DktrKranz> solo per attività di porting, non tantissimo
<xdatap1> DktrKranz, scusa, quanti pacchetti vengono fatti al mese adesso?
<DktrKranz> non ho una stima precisa, ma se sommiamo anche quelli in debian, diciamo una settantina
<Gwaihir> DktrKranz, soprattutto, con meno risorse a disposizione, cosa andrebbe a impattare? solo tempi di compilazioni più lunghi o altro...
<xdatap1> DktrKranz, c'è bisogno di tutta quella RAM poi? io con 4 giga faccio il build dei CD...
<DktrKranz> tempi di compilazione più lunghi, certo
<DktrKranz> ma uno dei problemi è lo spazio disco
<Gwaihir> DktrKranz, yep, quello sì, può essere un problema
<Gwaihir> DktrKranz, mantenete anche i pacchetti vecchi sulla macchina?
<DktrKranz> e non mi sento di chiedere 20 giga, perché stiamo parlando di spazio su quell'ordine di grandezza
<warp10> DktrKranz: limitandoci ad usare debomatic per le robe debian su amd64 e i386 (e usando i PPA per ubuntu) contigentiamo un po' le esigenze, però secondo rimane ancora un po' troppo per quel vps
<warp10> secondo me*
<DktrKranz> Gwaihir: solo le cache delle dipendenze, quelle sono utili per evitare di sprecare ogni volta banda
<Gwaihir> warp10, bisognerebbe avere dati un po' più precisi però... quanto tempo porta via la compilazione, spazio necessario, blah blah blah... quel genere di cose
<DktrKranz> Gwaihir: addirittura nei tempi felici si pensava di fare un mirror degli archivi di Debian e Ubuntu, fai te
<warp10> Gwaihir: dipende anche molto dal tipo di pacchetto, eh
<Gwaihir> DktrKranz, direi che i mirror sono fuori questione qui :-)
<DktrKranz> warp10: possiamo limitarci a un core e 10 giga di spazio, i nostri pacchetti solitamente sono leggeri
<Gwaihir> il problema più grosso per me è lo spazio
<Gwaihir> se ci mettiamo DB e servizi vari, quelli crescono facilmente con la mole di dati che possono creare
<warp10> DktrKranz: se aavremo banda a sufficienza si può limitare fortemente la cache (ma lo sapremo solo a vps attivo)
<Gwaihir> soprattutto se vogliamo tenere anche un po' di storia e le cache...
<DktrKranz> dktrkranz@debomatic64:/srv/incoming$ du -hs 2> /dev/null 
<DktrKranz> 1,8G	.
<DktrKranz> questo è in condizioni pulite, solo di cache
<DktrKranz> da aggiungere lo spazio di compilazione
<warp10> DktrKranz: se usiamo i container, sbarazzarcene è discretamente facile. Potremmo mettere su un debomatic di test, farci qualche giro di pista e vedere come va. Però non credo sia fattibile, nel medio-lungo termine
<warp10> (non credo sia fattibile metterlo lì in pianta stabile, intendo)
<DktrKranz> sicuramente
<DktrKranz> la chroot non necessita nemmeno di apache
<DktrKranz> basta usare l'istanza principale e metterci su un vhost
<DktrKranz> quindi la configurazione sarebbe minimalissima
<warp10> sì, possiamo togliere un po' di roba dall'installazione di default
<DktrKranz> ovviamente limitato a solo amd64 e/o i386
<DktrKranz> bsd, pace all'anima sua
<warp10> eh, vabbè
<DktrKranz> al momento bsd è un second class citizen
<Gwaihir> basta che non abbiate idee di emulare anche ARM :-P
<warp10> Ah, nota di colore: in memoria dei nostri meeting migliori, l'hostname del vps sarà "roadhouse"
<DktrKranz> anche perché 1) c'è solo in Debian 2) upstart/systemd sono solo per Linux
<warp10> Gwaihir: no, poi si incazza Linus
<DktrKranz> Gwaihir: solo se ci sponsorizzi l'hardware
<Gwaihir> DktrKranz, ti piacerebbe avere accesso al 64 core ARM di Calxeda? ;-)
<DktrKranz> Gwaihir: e sì, era uno dei miei progetti, emulare anche altre piattaforme (tanto il processore non era un problema)
<warp10> Se non c'è altro, direi di passare oltre
<warp10> #topic Convenzione con ASSOLI
<warp10> Allora, al termine di un trattatativa estenuante durata ormai mesi, io e Milo siamo riusciti a trovare un accordo con ASSOLI
<warp10> Le buone notizie finiscono qui, perchè l'accordo è ancora instabile e probabilmente dovremo aggiustare un po' il tiro nei prossimi giorni
<warp10> Ad ogni modo, allo stato la notizia è che stipuleremo una convenzione con ASSOLI affinché ASSOLI ci faccia da "portafogli", con le modalità che vi raccontai alla DUCC-IT (per chi c'era)
<warp10> In concreto, la convenzione è questa: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Consiglio/RegolamentoASSOLI?action=diff&rev2=3&rev1=2 (il diff è rispetto al regolamento attuale)
<warp10> ci saranno comunque alcune piccole modifiche, in ASSOLI ne stanno discutendo in lista soci e qualcuno ha avanzato delle proposte di modifica
<warp10> alcune di queste non ci piacciono molto, ma confido che riusciremo a trovare un compromesso
<warp10> se tutto va bene, quella convenzione, in quanto modifica del regolamento, sarà sottoposta al voto della comunità
<warp10> Se tutti va bene, entro questo mese o al massimo il prossimo
<warp10> Commenti? Domande?
<WebbyIT> Cosa buona e giusta. Mi permetto di aggiungere che le donazioni saranno raccolte (anche? o solo?) tramite Paypal sul nostro sito
<warp10> WebbyIT: secondo me tra "solo" e "soprattutto"
<WebbyIT> Avremo una pagina dedicata in cui saranno linkati i rendiconti dei mesi precedenti per la massima chiarezza
<xdatap1> Per me va bene, direi che con l'offerta di top IX la raccolta di offerte diventa meno urgente, quindi va bene lavorare sull'accordo in modo che sia positivo per entrambe le parti
<warp10> WebbyIT: per quella direi di usare il wiki, così lo modifichiamo facilmente
<WebbyIT> warp10, assolutamente d'accordo, gestirlo sul sito web è abbastanza complicato rispetto al wiki
<warp10> WebbyIT: me ne sono accorto di recente :D
<warp10> Commenti sul testo della convenzione? E' una roba discretamente importante, sono graditi i pareri
<WebbyIT> warp10, legalese a parte, il concetto è che loro gestiscono i nostri fondi gratuitamente, che sono a disposizione del consiglio, in modo che noi non dobbiamo sporcarci le mani?
<WebbyIT> Se è così, per me è right
<warp10> WebbyIT: yes
<warp10> #topic Varie ed eventuali
<warp10> Qualcuno vuole discutere qualcosa?
<WebbyIT> Il meeting si terrà il 23, come annunciato in ML. L'unica aggiunta rispetto alla mail che ho mandato è che mi hanno confermato che ci saranno menù per vegetariani e menù a prezzo ridotto per i bambini
<WebbyIT> 23 novembre
<WebbyIT> il posto è il solito, Ramade Encore a Bologna
<WebbyIT> Domani faccio la pagina wiki, la call for papers e il doodle per i pasti
<xdatap1> grazie WebbyIT
<warp10> WebbyIT: pelandrone, o entro stasera o ti licenzio
<xdatap1> lol
<WebbyIT> warp10, aspetto la mail di conferma dell'hotel, sono un tipo prudente :P
<warp10> WebbyIT: bravo, te la sei cavata bene
<warp10> ah, a questo meeting si tornerà al RoadHouse vicino all'albergo, in onore del nostro nuovo server
<warp10> che è tanto che manchiamo lì
<WebbyIT> warp10, \o/ carne!
<warp10> la cena si fa al ristorante dell'altra volta, venite digiuni da due settimane e portatevi il kit per la lavanda gastrica
<xdatap1> direi che è l'ora di chiudere la riunione, state degenerando in off topic
<pietro98-albini> xdatap1, è normale quando a una riunione partecipa warp10 
<warp10> xdatap1: parlare del meeting durante un meeting è perfettamente in-topic 
<warp10> Altro?
<WebbyIT> Per me è tutto
<warp10> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Thu Sep 12 20:40:01 2013 UTC.  
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-it-meeting/2013/ubuntu-it-meeting.2013-09-12-19.36.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-it-meeting/2013/ubuntu-it-meeting.2013-09-12-19.36.html
<Gwaihir> o/
<Gwaihir> 'notte!
<WebbyIT> Ciao a tutti e grazie, ci sentiamo domani :)
<Dolasilla> 'notte
<xdatap1> notte
<pietro98-albini> 'notte
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2013-09-14
<mikeit> test color
<mikeit> test color
<mikeit> test
